
Contaminant found in vaping products linked to deadly lung illnesses - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2019/09/05/contaminant-found-vaping-products-linked-deadly-lung-illnesses-state-federal-labs-show/
======
drewcon
One thing I haven’t seen in any of the reports, is this afflicting folks who
took a single hit or who have been habitually smoking (whatever adulterated
substance is in there)?

~~~
stuntkite
It may be hard for even the patient to know. They may have been vaping
adulterated cartridges for a while but it was less or they may be sensitive to
the additives. They could have had a day where they vaped a couple cartridges
in a day when normally it would be a few puffs but had done that in the past
with no problems. They can't even confirm the brands they think they are
buying are what they say they are. People are taking spent cartridges and
filling them to resell them. It's hard to tell on a micro or macro level who
is doing it. Seems to me it could just be that CBD Oil with Vitamin E is at
almost every gas station in the US so it's a reasonable cut to local dealers
who are not health professionals.

It's the same problem that guy had who sniffed like 10 bags of microwave
popcorn a day fresh out of the microwave because he loved the smell, lipid
pneumonia.

Also the reports have said that many of the patients also vape nicotine so
it's hard to tell. This looks like it's cut cannabis vape as the financial
upside for it are more in line. People have had lipid pneumonia in the past
from weird nicotine vape brands using oil based flavorings but that industry
has an established pack of conscious producers of fairly safe products.

If it tastes weird, don't vape it. If it produces too much vapor and makes you
feel like your breathing is even slightly restricted, stop vaping it. Don't
vape smuggled carts from legal states if you're in an illegal state unless you
are really really sure it is what you think it is. Almost anything can be in a
mildly viscous amber liquid. Your lungs are your life!

